# Hello from LA!



## jenuine (Dec 25, 2014)

Been lurking for a while... so I figured I should say hi! : )

My very first time snowboarding was back in 2008... I had the worst experience ever. Spent a million hours at the bunny slope then all my guy friends pretty much tricked me into going on a lift that took us to a super steep blue run. It took me an hour of falling + walking to get to the bottom. I never wanted to snowboard ever again after that. I know... cool story, bro. 

Fast forward to December 2014, I gave snowboarding another try. Everything somehow just clicked this time around, so naturally, I had a blast. I think I'm addicted, haha. I've gone four times this season (could only snowboard on the weekends) and plan to go once a week for the rest of the season. No one I know is really into snowboarding though, so.. I'll probably be going by myself at some point in time.

Sooo, I am hoping to maybe meet some people to snowboard with here! :happy:

TL;DR - Hi, I'm Jenn, and I need to meet more snowboarders!


----------



## OCBoarderGal (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi Jen, glad to hear you got back into snowboarding. I am also very into boarding myself but on the same boat as I lost a few avid boarding buddies after I moved to OC. Maybe we can be boarding buddies! Which mountain do you go to?


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi Jenn, I'm in Pasadena. my gf and I are going up to snow summit on Sunday and we've each been 4 times (just started this year, I'm a ski convert).

You're more than welcome to meet up with us. We're mostly practicing s turns and carving. I'm 28 and shes 26 and we might have my roommate with us too. Pm me if you're down (we're big on learning and developing our skillset so we'll be pushing ourselves and falling a lot lol)


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Welcome to SBF! Don't let the occasional douchbaggery put you off the place!

I'm interested to know about decent riding that's easily accessible from LA? All I remember is sunshine, beaches and desert (it was a very long time ago mind). My dad skied when he lived in SF during the 80's but that's s fair bit further north no? And I'm sure he did weekends rather than day trips.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> Welcome to SBF! Don't let the occasional douchbaggery put you off the place!
> 
> I'm interested to know about decent riding that's easily accessible from LA? All I remember is sunshine, beaches and desert (it was a very long time ago mind). My dad skied when he lived in SF during the 80's but that's s fair bit further north no? And I'm sure he did weekends rather than day trips.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


Mt. Baldy
Mountain High
Snow Valley 
Snow Summit 
Bear Mtn

All within 1-1.5 hrs of LA/OC


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I go every week, mid-week, as I hate the weekend crowds at bear/summit. I ride solo too, would be great to have someone to ride with and share the miles. Flexible days, but tend to go friday/thursday.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

jae would you be down to go on a saturday or sunday? My GF took a bad fall when skier (the pizza, straight downhill type) came up behind her on the bunny slope. She got clipped in the side, tried to recover by turning around, then just fell backwards down the mountain. She was wearing a helmet and some hardcore impact shorts, but her sense of safety never recovered...


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Sorry but can't do weekends. I have a midweek pass, and the weekends gets so crowded I don't enjoy boarding, it gets me paranoid that I'm going to hit a kid even though I'm ride slow/respectful for the people in front and behind of me when it gets crowded.

So your girl doesn't shred anymore because she's scared? Did you try to pull her up with you to the mountain? I get anxiety every time I'm about to go out to the mountain. From waking up, getting gear together, car ride to mountain, getting on the lift, strapping in. When I start riding, all my anxiety goes away and I smile, everything is good with the world. Blue skies, beautiful pure white snow, cool air, happy people. That lasts until I get to the bottom, and the anxiety kicks in again as I wait for the lift.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

yeah she gets panic attacks easily. now she's always looking uphill for someone to hit her so she's started falling more often. she is afraid to do anything steep now, and the beginner runs are always so overcrowded... bad combination. she said she's thinking about selling her stuff on ebay. i hope she changes her mind.

i know what you mean about the lift lines on the weekends. i'd go up during the week if i could... but i can't on account of the day job.


----------

